# good trails in pennsylvania?



## queenie112 (Jul 12, 2012)

does anybody know good state park trails that arent very difficult in pennsylvania?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the trails at Raccoon State Park in western PA. They're relatively easy (maybe a few trees down, but the greenies and babies navigate them just fine), and very scenic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What part of PA are you in?


----------



## queenie112 (Jul 12, 2012)

i live in westmoreland county but willing to travel! and thanks for the imformation on the first reply!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

You're welcome.
If you'd like we could meet up there and BO and I could show you the trails sometime. There's a few that will loop you back around if you take the wrong trail off (named the Pinto Loop, ironic, eh? Haha)
The horse I've been riding, Sweet Thing, was actually rescued from Westmoreland County about 6 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Check out the Equiery. They have a trails section this month and it may cover PA trails.

The Equiery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## queenie112 (Jul 12, 2012)

ok thank you!! and maybe sometime iseul!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

There is bridle path in Cook Forest State Park that is an absolutely gorgeous ride. Easy ride, breathtaking scenery. I could meet you there.

So where do you posters live? Anybody near Cook Forest? Would be fun to meet some other forum members and take a ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

SpiritLifter said:


> So where do you posters live? Anybody near Cook Forest? Would be fun to meet some other forum members and take a ride!



Unfortunately, I am on the other side of the state, outside of Philly.


----------



## queenie112 (Jul 12, 2012)

where is cook forest ive heard of it but i dont know exactly where it is??


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I live in Forest Co. They're putting 38 miles of trails in at Duhring near Marienville. I met John Crandell over there this fall checking/working on the trails. He's an endurance rider that's won the Tevis and Old Dominion rides. The ones I rode I didn't think were difficult.
SpiritLifter, The Cook Forest trails that you ride ... are they at the park or at Ray's Scenic Trail rides? I know they put more trails in at the park, but not sure where the parking is. The old ones they had I rode once, but they weren't very long. 
If anyone comes this way give me a shout, I'll try to meet up with you as long as you're safe to ride with. I have a messed up back and only travel at a walk. 
I belong to the NHLA National Horse Lovers Association - Home Check them out...don't let "national" fool you. Most of the members are from Portersville, New Castle, Butler area and most of the rides are NW PA. They ride as Moraine, Raccoon, Flying W Ranch, Duhring, 2 Mile Run (that is a nice place with decent trails in Venango Co), etc.. check out the schedule. 
I want to try finding someplaces to ride in E PA. I've talked to some gals that ride near Forksville and Renova...hope to get there next yr.


----------



## queenie112 (Jul 12, 2012)

ok thank you!!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

BUCKS COUNTY HORSE PARK!!!

I'm not an amazing rider, but oh my god. It's so beautiful out there!

It's only 30 dollars andd you have free roam all day


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> BUCKS COUNTY HORSE PARK!!!
> 
> I'm not an amazing rider, but oh my god. It's so beautiful out there!
> 
> It's only 30 dollars andd you have free roam all day


 
$30 to ride for the day or to camp overnight?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

All day.
I think that's 12 hours but I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

We don't usually pay anything for day riding. There are a couple of places that charge. I paid $5/day at Hickory Creek a few yrs ago and $10 at Ray's a couple of yrs ago. At Ray's they gave you maps of 6 different trails that you could ride. 
No where else that we ride charges for day rides. 2 Mile charges $5/night to camp, other places charge $17 to $25 depending on whether you camp primitive or get an electric site. And if you get a stall instead of using a picket line it's more.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

At bucks county
there's a lot I'd trails, riding rings, with jumps and dressage markers
The trails also have jumps btw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*Ponygal* mentioned Flying W; here's the link to them. 

Guest Ranch in Kelletteville Pennsylvania with Trail Rides, Rodeo, Cabins, Hiking and Restaurant with a bar

I haven't lived in W-PA since 1998 so I don't know how the trails are. There's a variety of riding levels and it was always well worth camping. 

When the bears were on the move, I would rent a tie stall for my horse because they used to have the picket line right next to the dumpsters:shock::shock:


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

WTW, I'm Glenny's friend. I live on the Allio farm. I ride the ranch trails on this side of Tionesta Crk. Got Glenny misplaced back there for awhile this fall. WE were hunting together out of my tree house on Monday. Didn't see any bucks, but she got some pictures of a few doe that we KNOW we could have had.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

I live in WPA and we go to Mingo Creek State Park all the time. It's hilly but very fun and you can go all day. There are so many trails.


----------

